# My New Sorority



## krittermom (Nov 10, 2010)

So, I have a 45 gallon community tank, but decided I really wanted to have a Betta Sorority too, so, I set up a 20 gallon, and so far, have 6 girlies:



















Sapphire









Scarlet









Rose









Violet

Still need to get pictures of Topaz and Colbalt


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Looking good. I have several sorority tanks but mine are bare tanks with lots more girls in it.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice. Most people don't realise that Bettas can be just as colorful as other fish.


----------



## krittermom (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh I love Bettas! I just didn't realize that females were just as personable as the males. I don't like having just one fish in a tank, so males aren't an option for me. So far, the girls are getting along great. I plan on adding a few more as I locate them, they aren't very easy to find around here. All males. 
I'm so happy that I finally have a Sorority!  I love my community tank too, but there is just something so enteraining about the girls. Violet got ticked when I was taking her picture and flared at me. And Scarlet got mad when I had my arm in the tank putting in a plant and charged me. Very funny girls


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

we have this female at work that is just the brightest creamiest peach color i have ever seen it almost hearts ur eyes shes so bright and just solid color and really nice fin structure.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very beautiful bettas I have a 10 gallon with 3 females in it, and they're very fun to watch One of them is like twice the size of the other two so she sometimes charges at the other veiltail, but they don't do real damage I'm also thinking of maybe getting two more, or is this too much?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Too many?*

I have 15 to 30 females per ten gallon tank. That makes for more water changes so putting more in your 10 gal. will put more of a load on you and your filter system.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thats a nice setup and i especially like violet :-D


----------

